# Hard Tail Thoughts



## medavidcook (21 Mar 2014)

What are you thoughts on this? I am getting some money from my mum which i play on using towards a bike and gear.







Spec is:

*The Cube Attention 29 2014 Features are:*

*Frame*: Aluminium Lite, AMF, 29 RFR-Geometry 
*Fork*: Rock Shox XC 28, TK, PopLoc, 100mm 
*Headset*: FSA No.10 semi-integrated, 1 1/8 
*Stem*: CUBE Performance, 31,8 
*Speed*: 30 
*Front Mech*: Shimano SLX FD-M670, Top Swing 
*Rear Mech*: Shimano XT RD-M781-SGS, Shadow 
*Chainset*: Shimano FC-M522, 42x32x24T, 175 mm
*Bottom Bracket*: Shimano BB-ES25 113mm
*Front Brake*: Shimano BR-M395, hydr. Disc 160mm 
*Rear Brake*: Shimano BR-M395, hydr. Disc 160mm 
*Rims*: CUBE ZX24 Disc 29 
*Front Hub*: Shimano Deore HB-M615 
*Rear Hub*: Shimano Deore FH-M615 
*Tyres*: Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.25 Front Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.25 Rear
*Seatpost*: CUBE Performance Post, 30.9mm

let me know your honest thoughts.


----------



## Crackle (21 Mar 2014)

Geometry looks sorted, as you'd expect from Cube, reasonable spec and probably a good all round trail bike. Weak point are the forks but the XC28 (which I have on one bike in my fleet) are way better than the Suntour xcm stuff but a little bouncy and flexy and I don't know how well they service.


----------



## medavidcook (21 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> Geometry looks sorted, as you'd expect from Cube, reasonable spec and probably a good all round trail bike. Weak point are the forks but the XC28 (which I have on one bike in my fleet) are way better than the Suntour xcm stuff but a little bouncy and flexy and I don't know how well they service.



the forks are xc28?


----------



## Crackle (21 Mar 2014)

medavidcook said:


> the forks are xc28?


Yes, Rockshox XC28. You sure that's the 2014 model because the Cube page has Suntour XCM as the stock fork

http://www.cube.eu/uk/bikes/mtb-hardtail/attention/attention-29-gray-black-blue/

One of the Suntour XC range feels OK but I still think the XC28 forks are better, so if you can get them, I would.


----------



## medavidcook (21 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> Yes, Rockshox XC28. You sure that's the 2014 model because the Cube page has Suntour XCM as the stock fork
> 
> http://www.cube.eu/uk/bikes/mtb-hardtail/attention/attention-29-gray-black-blue/
> 
> One of the Suntour XC range feels OK but I still think the XC28 forks are better, so if you can get them, I would.



http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Cube-Attention-29-Mountain-Bike-2014-Hardtail-Race-MTB_66705.htm


----------



## surfdude (22 Mar 2014)

looks very nice . have you ridden a 29 bike before , if not go for a test ride . before i got my 26 i took a test ride on a 29 and just didn't like the feel of it .


----------



## Crackle (22 Mar 2014)

surfdude said:


> looks very nice . have you ridden a 29 bike before , if not go for a test ride . before i got my 26 i took a test ride on a 29 and just didn't like the feel of it .


Yep, ride one. I've _never_ bought a bike I haven't ridden first and probably never will.


----------



## medavidcook (22 Mar 2014)

don't worry store is 5miles away from me so i will be going there and trying it out.


----------



## spennie (22 Mar 2014)

I found with the 29ers i tried is that they were very heavy (unless you're spending a lot of dosh) and the front wheel is like a big paddle, so I stuck with 26" what I used to ride a lot lighter and you can get better spec for your money. My Scott aspect which I recently brought, has roughly got the same spec and a lot cheaper.


----------



## Silver Fox (24 Mar 2014)

That looks a nice bike but to be honest I'm not feeling the love with 29ers. I recently bought a Cube 27.5 LTD SL and love it. The slightly larger wheels do make a difference when rolling over technical stuff but they're not as cumbersome as a 29inch wheel.


----------



## Motozulu (25 Mar 2014)

I'm a Cube fanboy and owner myself. They are a really good bike, quite XC orientated though. I would echo what others have said - try a 26 flavour too. 29ers are either loved or hated, in my experience.


----------



## medavidcook (25 Mar 2014)

Yeh i am a fan of cube as well, i been on a mates 29er and quite like it, I have had a good look around however cube 26er come with SR Suntour forks which been told to stay away from. I do plan on doing a lot of trail stuff which a lot of technical routes so been told 29er would be a good choice.


----------



## Motozulu (25 Mar 2014)

Yes, I would not buy a bike with Suntours either. Most Cubes don't have Suntours I am sure - where have you seen that?


----------



## medavidcook (25 Mar 2014)

On tredz website, where they stock loads of cube bikes most of them below the image i linked are sun tours.

think the aim and some analog have suntours


----------



## Brightski (26 Mar 2014)

medavidcook said:


> What are you thoughts on this? I am getting some money from my mum which i play on using towards a bike and gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> Yep, ride one. I've _never_ bought a bike I haven't ridden first and probably never will.


Each to their own. Of all the several bikes I own I only rode one before I bought it. And test rides are nigh on impossible on self builds.


----------



## Cubist (26 Mar 2014)

medavidcook said:


> On tredz website, where they stock loads of cube bikes most of them below the image i linked are sun tours.
> 
> think the aim and some analog have suntours





Motozulu said:


> Yes, I would not buy a bike with Suntours either. Most Cubes don't have Suntours I am sure - where have you seen that?



The Attention has a Manitou MInute this year I think, and I suspect Cube will put them on more of the entry level bikes.


----------



## Shadowfax (27 Mar 2014)

It's a bit well err GREEN !


----------



## Shadowfax (27 Mar 2014)

Technical trails may not favour such a 29er where did you get the advice from ?


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2014)

Just on the 29 debate, a lot depends on you, the trails you ride and the bike you pick. All things being equal, one wheel size may suit a particular rider, or style or trail, you simply have to decide which is best for you.

I for instance, don't consider myself a particularly technical rider or a dynamic one in terms of popping jumps, therefore my decision to move to a 29er recently works for me. The generalisations about wheel size only give you a clue as to what may suit you and your riding.


----------



## medavidcook (27 Mar 2014)

Cubist said:


> The Attention has a Manitou MInute this year I think, and I suspect Cube will put them on more of the entry level bikes.




Well looking at the cube website the spec is correct, the Manitou are on some of the higher spec attention not the one linked.


----------



## Shadowfax (27 Mar 2014)

I think we need to define technical, rolling over bumps or lumps I would not class as technical. Others would seem to disagree ?


----------



## ScotiaLass (28 Mar 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> It's a bit well err GREEN !


He can call it Kermit


----------



## Cubist (29 Mar 2014)

Shadowfax said:


> I think we need to define technical, rolling over bumps or lumps I would not class as technical. Others would seem to disagree ?


Indeed. This is technical. A tip before you play the video turn the audio down. 

View: http://vimeo.com/90049919


----------



## Shadowfax (29 Mar 2014)

I enjoyed that thank you.


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2014)

I think I tried that once, long ago, on a rigid, when I thought mtn bikes were for mtns. I ended up carrying it a lot, I think I still would.


----------

